

Show HN: I built an open source Android app for radioreddit.com - mandlar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.mandaria.radioredditfree

======
mandlar
Source code: <http://code.google.com/p/radioreddit-android/>

<http://www.radioreddit.com> is a website where independent musicians upload
their own music to the service. The songs are then played on one of the live
radio streams and voted on by users (using <http://reddit.com> to handle
voting). The more upvotes a song gets, the more likely it is to be heard on
one of the live streams.

My application allows you to listen to these different live streams. Let me
know if you have any questions or comments!

------
jonnysilk
I really like it!

Ditch the reddit branding and come up with a different product name and logo.

